# Wood's E-trol E1b0015 Manual



## poppaclutch (Dec 4, 2015)

Anybody now of a link where I can download this in a pdf?


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 4, 2015)

Ok I will bite.  What is it.


----------



## Mike Nash (Dec 4, 2015)

This looks to be the chassis version manual:
https://web.archive.org/web/20030613122948/http://tbwoods.com/manuals/form932 e-trol chassis.pdf

And this is the catalog:
https://web.archive.org/web/20010109081200/http://www.tbwoods.com/catalogs/WDC_A_rdr_lowc.pdf

The Wayback Machine can be pretty helpful at times. You do have to follow some extra links when the results are missing so it will maybe find what you need in another snapshot/year.


----------



## poppaclutch (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks, Mike.


----------

